# Phyllobates Terribilis



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have three phyllobates terribilis "mint". They were around 10 months when I got them and I've had them for just under a year (making them between 1.5 years to 1 year 10 months).

They're in a 40 breeder with lots of visual barriers and a few cocohuts with petri dishes, and the Mistking runs twice a day.

When should I expect them to start calling/breeding? I'm not in any kind of hurry, but ever since getting them I've been looking forward to hearing their calls knowing that they can be one of the more vocal species.


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

Soon, at most another 6 months, but any time between now and then.


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine started calling around 1.5 years, but did not start breeding until a little over 2.5 years old.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

They are one of the slower frogs I have had kept to ramp up to breeding. My experience was similar to the timeline that melbel stated. In terms of calling, though, it took me a while to distinguish between my leucs and my terribs in terms of the sound of their calls. They sounded very alike to me, especially at first.

Mark


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> In terms of calling, though, it took me a while to distinguish between my leucs and my terribs in terms of the sound of their calls. They sounded very alike to me, especially at first.


They sound different to me. To me, my leucs sound like something between a canary, a cicada, and crickets. My terribilis calls sound something like a wild turkey in a way, or sort of like a drill chuck when attempting to drill metal.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

JPP said:


> They sound different to me. To me, my leucs sound like something between a canary, a cicada, and crickets. My terribilis calls sound something like a wild turkey in a way, or sort of like a drill chuck when attempting to drill metal.


Yeah, there is a definite difference once you know what to listen for, but I didn't hear it at first 

Mark


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have variabilis and pumilio too, but their calls are definitely different enough to distinguish.


----------



## poage.1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks everybody!


----------

